# Pictures of my new kitten



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Here she,,, is picked her up yesterday evening, she is so sweet.

Still cant decide on her name yet


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh she is gawgeous, looks like a 'Diamond' to me. That is if she is a she and not a he, pmsl


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww she is beautifull! gorgeous colour aswell


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ah what a little sweetie, what breed is she?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hya - She is a Siberian..


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

How is she getting on with your Maine Coon boy?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

She is lovely, what breeder is she from?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Maine coonie is a girl too. They are not getting on too well - lots of growling hissing going on but I keeping them apart for the moment - I keep bringing the kitten in and they seem interested but wouldnt leave them alone yet  I am sure they will be fine eventually


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> She is lovely, what breeder is she from?


She is from Silver Siberians - they have beautiful cats - I could have brought them all home - I was tempted to ask fo a boy that is still available but stopped myself!

She slept (well some of the night yawn lol) next to me on my pillow last night,, aww


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Maine coonie is a girl too. They are not getting on too well - lots of growling hissing going on but I keeping them apart for the moment - I keep bringing the kitten in and they seem interested but wouldnt leave them alone yet  I am sure they will be fine eventually


They'll get used to each other eventually. Just let them get to know each other in their own time. They'll be best friends before you know it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,,,,,gorgeous,,very pretty little girl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

Have you decided on a name yet?

She is a little sweetie.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A stunner.

Have you tried rubbing baby talc into their coats (and brushing out again) particularly around their back ends before introducing them...?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

She is a little beauty
I would call her silver


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I will have to try the talc.. they are in the same room but with me sat in between them - they will tolerate same room but not near each other..

Her pedigree name is Arianell which means silver in welsh but it doesnt quite roll of the tongue..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is gorgeous cat she's a little stunner  you will find a name soon enough I'm sure.
I think the breeder added a few more letters to the word as silver in welsh is Arian LOL guess they thought it sounded more like a name with ell on the end


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

what a cute little cat


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

awwwwww so beautiful


----------

